# Saab '97 Turbo 900 SE AC leak



## LONIGRO6969 (Nov 6, 2008)

Car wasn't cooling properly. Ac tech added freon and injected a dye into the AC system to help find the leak. After system stopped cooling a few months later, tech (w/o having the system running) said that the dye which can be seen with special glasses was on two hoses that run from the condenser to evaporator, etc. and suggested the replacement of both hoses. Does the presence of the dye on the hoses mean for certain that the hoses are leaking or could the dye be leaking from somewhere else and spraying on the hoses? His prescription was going to cost $600+.

How should it be checked to be sure that is where the leak is? Just the old soappy water way?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Been out of automotive for 6 years, but when I put dye in, I used a UV light with the engine off to check for the presence of the dye. The glasses may be a new way. 

You will see the dye at the leak. There may be dye traces from the air flow through the engine compartment on non-leaking parts. If the dye was spraying from a leak, the charge wouldn't have lasted a few days, let alone a few months. Soapy water will not find a leak.

You could take the car to another repair shop and tell them that dye was installed and let them tell you where they feel the leak is (second opinion) or trust the first tech.


----------



## LONIGRO6969 (Nov 6, 2008)

*AC Saab '97*

Thank you for the reply. Yes, he used the UV light and the glasses.

Will take it to a second tech.


----------



## cmittle (Nov 10, 2008)

I would have thought that after the dye was injected you'd run the a/c for a bit right away and see if you could see a leak. Maybe drive a way for a day or two using it periodically and come back to check, but a few months later. This would prevent any distribution via spraying, air flow, running, etc... and one could be more confident in the solution.


----------

